# thank you Steve & submarinar



## luv2fish52 (Mar 23, 2009)

i placed an add on here a week or so ago about wanting to go out fishing for FREE.

I was laid off & just cannot afford to do much really at this point & time. any way i went out yesterday w/ Steve Anderson from Lillian Ala. Steve dives and wanted me to come along so i could watch the boat while he dove. I drove over to near NAS Pcola from FWB to meet Steve. weather wasnt great even though he had a very nice 24ft center console craft. i did bring a couple of poleseven though he had a few himself. water was very murky at the libertyship Steve dove on, so with minutes he had surfaced.Steve wanted me to fish more than what his main goal was, diving. also SUBMARINAR---> ED has also offered to take me out with him in the near future weather permitting. 

THANK YOU STEVE ANDERSON for a GREAT TIME!!!!

THANK YOU ED FOR THE FUTURE TRIP!!!!!!

and thank you towhomever will ask me to go out with them!

P.S. I HAVE NEVER BEEN A CHEAPSKATE NOR DO I WANT ANYTHING FOR FREE, JUST A BIT LOW ON CASH TODAY. things will get better that i am sure!!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

A nice gesture, and something for the both of you.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

This forum is loaded with great people. The generosity of this group of people never ceases to amaze me.:bowdown


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Dave, it was my pleasure! It was great to get to know you. Wish I could have found my shaft (85 bucks) lol. Thanks for the Spanish it was pretty tasty. Let's do it again sometime. Steve


----------



## luv2fish52 (Mar 23, 2009)

Would love to Steve! Again, thank you for a great day on the water!


----------

